# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Plumba për nder, ekzekutojnë motrën dhe të dashurin e saj.

## Kryeplaku

*Ekzekutojnë motrën dhe të dashurin sepse po bënin seks*

Shekulli 05/12/2007




DIBËR- Vëllezërit ekzekutojnë motrën e tyre adoleshente dhe të dashurin e saj pasi i gjetën duke bërë seks. Ngjarja tragjike ka ndodhur paraditen e djeshme në banesën e familjes Buci në fshatin Lurë të rrethit të Dibrës. Dy të rinjtë, Nazife Buci dhe Granit Gjosi, respektivisht 17 dhe 18 vjeç janë ekzekutuar teksa ndodheshin së bashku në shtrat nga vëllezërit e vajzës, Selman Buci, Urim Buci dhe Ylli Buci. Ata kishin kohë që kishin planifikuar vrasjen dhe po prisnin vetëm momentin që të kapnin të dashurin e motrës në shtëpinë e tyre. 

Tre vëllezërit Buci kishin kohë që dyshonin për një lidhje të motrës së tyre 17- vjeçare Nazifes. Madje ata kishin dëgjuar se shpesh herë i dashuri i motrës së tyre, i cili banonte si ata në fshatin Lurë të Dibrës, shkonte në shtëpinë e tyre kur Nazifja ishte vetëm. Fillimisht ata kanë pyetur motrën për vërtetësinë e kësaj ngjarjeje dhe kur ajo ia ka mohuar janë përgatitur për të kapur të dashurin e saj në flagrancë. Selman, Urim dhe Ylli Buci kanë pritur për një muaj që të shikonin motrën me të dashurin e saj 18- vjeçar, Granit Gjosi. Por çifti i të rinjve e kishte mësuar këtë gjë dhe gjithmonë i fshihej vëllezërve. Madje që nga ajo kohë ata nuk ishin takuar fare. Por paraditen e djeshme vajza i ka dërguar fjalë të dashurit se ajo mund ta takonte atë ditë sepse do të ishte e vetme në shtëpi. Vëllezërit i kishin thënë Nazifes se do të shkonin në mal për të prerë dru për dimrin dhe se ajo duhet të rrinte e vetme në shtëpi. Gjatë kësaj kohe ata i kishin kërkuar të motrës që të gatuante në mënyrë që kur të ktheheshin, pas disa orësh, të gjenin gjithçka gati.Me të mësuar këtë lajm 18- vjeçari Granit Gjosi ka shkuar në shtëpinë e të dashurës së tij dhe është fshehur në pritje që të dalin prindërit dhe njerëzit e tjerë të familjes së saj. Rreth orës 11.00 djali 18- vjeçar ka parë që tre vëllezërit Selman, Urim dhe Ylli Buci të dalin nga shtëpia.Ai i ka ndjekur ata deri sa janë larguar përmes një shtegu të hapur në dëborë dhe më pas është kthyer në oborrin e shtëpisë të së dashurës. Në atë moment ajo ia ka bërë me shenjë se gjithçka ishte gati dhe se ai mund të shkonte brenda. 

Djali ka hyrë me nxitim në shtëpi duke qenë tepër i sigurtë se nuk e kishte parë askush. Por largimi i vëllezërve të vajzës ishte i gjithi një kurth i sajuar prej tyre. Ata ishin fshehur disa metra larg shtëpisë duke pritur që i dashuri i motrës të hynte brenda. Menjëherë tre vëllezërit kanë marrë armët që i kishin fshehur jashtë shtëpisë dhe kanë rrethuar banesën. Ata nuk i kanë lënë asnjë shteg të dashurit të motrës dhe vetë asaj që të shpëtonte. Në orën 11 e 30 minuta ata kanë hyrë brenda në banesë duke gjetur të motrën dhe të dashurin e saj të shtrirë në shtrat në dhomën e gjumit. Dy të rinjtë nuk kanë pasur asnjë mundësi që të reagojnë apo të mbrohen pasi një breshëri e gjatë automatiku i ka lënë të vdekur në vend. Nga rindërtimi i ngjarjes që ka bërë policia është zbuluar se çifti është qëlluar fillimisht nga jashtë shtëpisë. Plumbat e parë janë qëlluar nga dritarja dhe më pas është qëlluar sërish nga një distancë e afërt. Dyshohet se ai që ka qëlluar është 32- vjeçari Urim Buci. Pasi kanë kryer krimin, tre vëllezërit nuk janë menduar aspak dhe kanë dalë tepër qetësisht nga shtëpia. Sipas banorëve të fshatit, ata kanë vazhduar rrugën të qetë në drejtim të Mirditës. 

Krismat e armëve kanë alarmuar banorët e fshatit të cilët kanë dalë të shohin se çfarë kishte ndodhur. Pak minuta pasi kanë parë tre vëllerzërit që të largohen nga shtëpia ata kanë hyrë atje dhe janë tmerruar nga ajo që i ka dalë përpara syve. Menjëherë ata kanë njoftuar policinë lokale dhe kanë denoncuar ngjarjen e ndodhur. Por edhe pas këtij njoftimi policisë i janë dashur orë që të shkojë në vendin e ngjarjes dhe të shikojë se çfarë kishte ndodhur. 





Graniti e Nazifja ishin njohur që të vegjël dhe tërë kohën rrinin bashkë por askush në fshat nuk kishte besuar se duheshin



DIBËR- Historia e dashurisë mes dy të rinjve kishte nisur që në moshë të mitur, kur ata ishin ende në shkollën 8- vjeçare por askush nuk kishte besuar seriozisht në të. Pas marrjes në pyetje të të dy familjeve dhe banorëve të fshatit, hetuesit kanë zbuluar edhe fillesën e kësaj lidhjeje që përfundoi dje në mënyrën më tragjike të mundshme. Sipas tyre, zakonet kanunore, të cilat vazhdojnë që të ekzistojnë ende në këto zona të thella malore, kanë bërë që lidhja ndërmjet dy të rinjve të përfundonte në këtë mënyrë makabre. Sipas tyre, familja e vajzës nuk mund ta pranonte në asnjë mënyrë që kjo histori të vazhdonte më gjatë. 

Hetuesit e policisë së Dibrës kanë nisur hetimet për të zbuluar më shumë në lidhje me dy të rinjtë, jeta e të cilëve përfundoi tragjikisht dje. Burimet e policisë pohuan se banorët e fshatit e dinin që në fillim për këtë lidhje por askush nuk e ka besuar shumë. "Ata janë njohur në shkollën tetëvjeçare. Djali ishte një vit më i madh por ata rrinin tërë kohën bashkë. Duke banuar në një fshat, të gjithë i shikonim që rrinin bashkë. Edhe pas shkollës fillore i kemi vënë re se rrinin shumë me njëri- tjetrin por askush nuk mendonte se ata kishin krijuar një lidhje dashurie mes tyre. Këtu në fshat është e pamundur që të krijosh një lidhje dashurie. Më parë duhet të pyesësh familjet dhe të respektosh zakonet që ka edhe kanuni",- kanë thënë për policinë banorët e fshatit. Sipas tyre, për këtë shkak askush nuk i ka kushtuar shumë rëndësi kësaj lidhjeje por pak muaj më parë kanë nisur që të dalin edhe fjalët e para. Njerëzit kanë folur në fshat se këta të dy mund të ishin të lidhur me njëri- tjetrin dhe kjo i ka shkuar në vesh të dyja familjeve. Vëllezërit e vajzës e kishin pyetur Nazifen se si ishte e vërteta e lidhjes së saj me Granitin por ajo e kishte mohuar atë. Pas disa ditësh debate dhe pyetjesh vëllezërit ia kishin ndaluar të motrës që të fliste me Granit Gjosin, e jo më të rrinte me të. Kjo gjë e ka mërzitur tej mase vajzën, e cila ka kërkuar në të gjitha mënyrat për të takuar të dashurin e saj 18- vjeçar. 

Ndërkohë djali i ka dhënë një tjetër përgjigje familjes së tij. Ai ka pranuar se kishte një lidhje me 17- vjeçaren Nazife Gjuzi dhe se donte të lidhte jetën me të. Madje ai i ka pohuar prindërve se lidhja kishte nisur prej kohësh dhe se vajza ishte dakord që të vazhdonte më tej. "Ata janë njohur që të vegjël dhe me kalimin e viteve kishin vendosur që ta lidhnin jetën me njëri- tjetrin", kanë pohuar fqinjët e tyre për policinë. Sipas tyre, familja e vajzës njihej si një nga më të mirat në fshat dhe brenda pak kohësh njerëzit e djalit do të kërkonin dorën e saj. 



Njohja


Ganit Gjosi dhe Nazife Buci ishin njohur që të vegjël bashkë. Ata kishin shkuar në të njëjtën shkollë, ishin rritur në të njëjtin fshat dhe gjithmonë rrinin bashkë. Kjo ka nisur që kur ata ishin në shkollën tetëvjeçare në fshatin Lurë të Dibrës



Dashuria



Me kalimin e viteve dy fëmijët u rritën dhe ata filluan të mendonin seriozisht për njëri- tjetrin. Mes tyre lindi një histori dashurie, e cila u mbajt e fshehtë ndaj të tjerëve. Kur në fshat dolën fjalët vajza e mohoi ndërsa djali u përgatit për fejesë



Sherri



Tre vëllezërit e vajzës, Selman, Urim dhe Ylli Buci, nuk e kanë besuar atë kur i ka thënë se nuk kishte asnjë lidhje dashurie me 18- vjeçarin Granit Gjosi. Ata kanë nisur ta ngacmojnë dhe disa herë kanë arritur deri sa janë zënë për këtë çështje



Vrasja 



Tre vëllezërit kishin kohë që po ruanin motrën e tyre dhe dje ata kanë parë Granit Gjosin që të hyjë në shtëpinë e tyre. Disa minuta më pas ata kanë shkuar në shtëpi të armatosur dhe i kanë gjetur të dy në shtrat duke i qëlluar pa paralajmërim

Arrestimi

Në orën 21.00 të mbrëmjes policia ka arrestuar Urim Bucin, i cili ka pranuar krimin dhe ka dorëzuar armën. Unë i kam vrarë të dy. I vrava për nder. Ai njeri kishte hyrë në shtëpinë tonë dhe më kishte dhunuar. Më kishte prishur nderin", -tha ai



Arrestohet në mbrëmje njëri prej vëllezërve, i dyshuar si autori i krimit. Urim Buci dorëzon edhe armën e vrasjes



DIBËR- Në orët e mbrëmjes së djeshme policia e Dibrës ka mundur që të arrestojë një prej vëllezërve Buci, i cili akuzohet se është edhe autori i vrasjes së motrës së tij 17- vjeçare dhe të dashurit të saj 18- vjeçar. Urim Buci, 32 vjeç, është prangosur nga policia në dalje të fshatit Lurë, ku edhe ka ndodhur vrasja. Në orën 21 e 10 minuta të mbrëmjes ai është kapur nga policia në një prej shtigjeve të hapura në dëborë. Sapo ka parë uniformat blu, Urim Buci, nuk ka bërë aspak rezistencë por është dorëzuar. Ai kishte me vete edhe një automatik tip kallashnikov por në asnjë rast nuk ka tentuar që ta përdorë. Urim Buci ka hedhur armën përdhe dhe është afruar tek policia me duart në ajër. "Mos më qëlloni. Po dorëzohem",- ka pohuar 32- vjeçari përpara policisë. Ndërkohë, në komisariat ai ka pohuar se ka vrarë të motrën dhe të dashurin e saj. "Unë i kam vrarë të dy. Arma me të cilën i vrava është ajo që kisha me vete kur më arrestuat. Gjithçka e kam bërë unë. I vrava për nder. Ai njeri kishte hyrë në shtëpinë tonë dhe më kishte dhunuar. Më kishte prishur nderin",- ka thënë 32- vjeçari në komisariatin e policisë së Dibrës. Ai ka marrë përsipër gjithçka duke u munduar që të shfajësojë dy vëllezërit e tjerë, Yllin dhe Selmanin. Menjëherë pas kësaj deklarate policia ka bërë një ekspertizë të shpejtë të armës dhe prej saj ka rezultuar se është pikërisht automatiku që ka qëlluar mbi dy të rinjtë. "Urim Buci, 32 vjeç, është arrestuar me akuzën e vrasjes ndërkohë që janë në kërkim edhe dy vëllezërit e tij. Nëse ata nuk kanë marrë pjesë në vrasje të paktën do të akuzohen për bashkëpunim në kryerjen e krimit. Dyshojmë se edhe ata ndodhen në zonën përreth fshatit. Trashësia e dëborës dhe i ftohti i madh i ka penguar ata që të largohen nga zona. Problemi është se bëhet fjalë për një zonë tepër të gjerë dhe se ata janë njohës shumë të mirë të saj",- thanë dje hetuesit e çështjes. 



"E dinim për lidhjen dhe po mendonim që të dërgonim njerëz tek familja Buci. Ajo vajzë na pëlqente shumë"



DIBËR- Burimet zyrtare të policisë së Dibrës pohuan dje se ngjarja ka ndodhur rreth orës 11. 30 të paradites dhe ata kanë shkuar në vendngjarje disa orë më vonë. Në momentin që policia ka hyrë në banesën e familjes Buci, ku kishte ndodhur edhe krimi, kanë gjetur dy të rinjtë gjysmë lakuriq të shtrirë në shtrat. "Ata ishin të mbuluar nga gjaku dhe nuk kishin asnjë shenjë jete. I gjithë shtrati ishte mbuluar nga gjaku dhe muret mbanin predhat e plumbave",- thanë dje hetuesit që mbërritën të parët në vendin e ngjarjes. Ata kanë marrë në pyetje personat që kanë njoftuar policinë dhe më pas kanë shkuar në familjen e vajzës. Ata kishin mësuar për krimin e ndodhur dhe ishin kthyer me urgjencë në shtëpi. Burimet e policisë nuk kanë dhënë shumë detaje nga dëshmia e familjarëve të vajzës. Ndërkohë hetuesit kanë shkuar edhe në shtëpinë e Granit Gjosit, të cilët kanë pohuar se e dinin që djali i tyre kishte një lidhje me 17- vjeçaren Nazife Buci. "Ne e dinim për lidhjen e djalit me Nazifen. Ne na pëlqente ajo vajzë dhe donim që ata të kishin një lidhje serioze. Donim që atë vajzë ta kishim nuse në shtëpinë tonë. Pak kohë më parë ishim bërë gati që të dërgonim edhe njerëz në shtëpinë e familjes së 17- vjeçares që t'i kërkonim zyrtarisht dorën e vajzës por tashmë çdo gjë mbaroi",- kanë thënë për policinë prindërit e 18- vjeçarit Granit Gjosi. 



Policia, kërkime në 1.5 metra dëborë



Kërkimet për autorët e krimit kanë vazhduar gjatëgjithë ditës së djeshme. Policia e Dibrës është lidhur me komisariatet fqinjë dhe sidomos me atë të Mirditës, ku edhe mendohet se edhe janë larguar autorët e krimit. Ata janë njohës të mirë të terrenit dhe mendohet të jenë fshehur në zonën përreth fshatit. Policia lokale ka urdhëruar edhe ngritjen e postoblloqeve në rrugët nacionale ndërkohë që informatorët janë duke kërkuar dy vëllezërit Buci. Burimet e policisë pohuan se situata është disi e vështirë pasi bora ka arritur një trashësi deri në 1.5 metra dhe numri i punonjësve të policisë është i kufizuar.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Jemi mesuar te  degjojme nga tellalle te ndryshem historira te tilla per vende ku feja loz rol te madh, por ja qe na ndodhin ne shoqerine patriarkale shqiptare ne vitin 2007.

Uroj gjykatesit mos tregojne asnje meshire per keta shtaze. Nuk eshte justifikim gjetja e motres duke bere marredhenje seksuale.

*Kush nuk deshiron te shikoj motren duke bere marredhenje seksuale ka vetem nje zgjidhje : mos t'a pergjoj ate, t'i trokasi deres kur hyn ne shtepi dhe nese hyn pa trokitur e shikon skena te papershtatshme te mbylli syte dhe te shporret jashte, njerez jemi gjera qe ndodhin! Ankesat me vone se nuk eshte ora e duhur!*
Kaq e veshtire eshte per t'u kuptuar?!


Si do qe te behet dashuria -e ketyre dy te rinjeve- fitoi perseri!

----------


## Sa Kot

Faji kryesor bie mbi qeverine e cila megjithese eshte munduar ne menyre modeste, nuk ka arritur te c'rrenjosi te tilla fenomene e mentalitete neper zonat rurale.

Ligj kanun ne 2007? Ne nje vend qe do te behet pjese e BE "sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur"?

Keto jane fenomenet te cilat duhet t'i hapin syte njerezve se sa mbrapa jane, dhe se si po genjehen nga dita ne dite. Korrupsioni i larte sjell ekonomine e dobet. Ekonomia e dobet s'ka fuqi as t'i furnizoje njerezit me drita, jo me te merret edhe me konfliktet qe ata kane mes tyre.

Kjo tragjedi qe ka ndodhur, eshte ne fakt nje tragji-komedi, sepse vjen vetem pak dite pas nismes "STOP dhunes ne familje". Dhunes nuk i thuhet STOP nga televizori me dy-tre Misse ne krah, ky problem ka nevoje per investime nga me te fuqishmet!

----------


## alibaba

> Kush nuk deshiron te shikoj motren duke bere marredhenje seksuale ka vetem nje zgjidhje : mos t'a pergjoj ate, t'i trokasi deres kur hyn ne shtepi dhe nese hyn pa trokitur e shikon skena te papershtatshme te mbylli syte dhe te shporret jashte, njerez jemi gjera qe ndodhin! Ankesat me vone se nuk eshte ora e duhur!


Bravo, shëndrrojeni familjen në një shtëpi publike.
Nuk paskam dëgju që duhet të troket njeriu në shtëpinë e vet.

----------


## Korcar-L1

*Plumba per nder, vrasin motren me te dashurin*

A. Bushi/N. Feta
E Enjte, 06 Dhjetor 2007

Bresherite e automatikur i kane marre jeten dy te te rinjeve te dashuruar ne fshatin Lure Qender te rrethit te Dibres. Nazife Buci, 17 vjec dhe Granit Gjoci, 18-vjec jane qelluar me mbi 30 plumba ne shtratin e vajzes ne banesen e familjes Buci. Policia tha se autoret e dyshuar te ngjarjes jane Selman, Urim dhe Ylli Buci te moshave 30-40 vjec, tre vellezerit e 17-vjecares te cilet dyshohet ta kene kryer vrasjen e dyfishte per te ndeshkuar dashurine e dy te rinjve. Mesohet se tre vellezerit jane larguar nga vendngjarja, ndoshta ne drejtim te Mirdites. Ata kane perfituar nga njohja e terrenit dhe distanca e shkurter permes nje shtegu qe te nxjerr ne rrugen kombetare.

Dy te rinje kane mbetur te vdekur ndersa mendohet se ata kane qene duke kryer mardhenbje intime. Burime te polcise se Dibres bejn te ditur se tre vellezerit kishin kohe qe kishin dyshime per lidhjen e motres se tyre me fqinjin. Vajza kishte mohuar gjithshka, e bindur se dashuria e saj nuk do te gjente miratimin e vellezerve.* Kjo pasi ne kete fshat te thelle te rrethit te Dibres rregullat kanunore qe ndalojne martesat brenda fshatit, jane ende te fuqishme*. Nderkohe nga hetimet mesohet se familja e vajzes kishte dyshime ne lidhje me seriozitetin e 18-vjecarit, i cili punonte si emigrant sezonal ne Greqi.

Burime te policise se Dibres bejne te ditur se ngjarja ka ndodhur rreth ores 11.30 te paradites se djeshme. Uniformat blu qe mberriten ne vendngjarje thane se trupat e viktimave u gjeten gjysmelakuriq, te pershkuar nga dhjetera plumba e te mbytur ne gjak. Mbi dy te rinjte eshte zbrazur nje karikator i tere Kallashnikovi bene te ditur burime policore te cilat saktesuan se ekzekutori, i cili ka qelluar nga dritarja, mendohet te kete qene Ylli Buci. Krismat kane ngjallur reagimin e banoreve te fshatit, te cilet kane nxituar te drejtohen ne benesen ku ishte konsumuar tragjedia. Me te konstatuar krimin, ata kane njoftuar policine e Dibres. Uniformat blu jane detyruar te therresin mjete te ushtrise per te care rrugen e bllokuar nga debora, ndersa distancen e fundit jane detyruar ta pershkojne ne kembe per afro tre ore.

Ne oret e vona te mbremjes, policia e Dibres ka mundur te arrestoje njerin prej vellezerve te akuzuar per vrasjen e dyfishte. Urim Buci, 32 vjec, eshte dorezuar pa bere rezistence, pasi eshte rrethuar nga policia. Ai ka lene mbi debore armen me te cilen dyshohet te jete kryer krimi dhe ka ngritur duart lart. Urim Buci eshte kapur rreth ores 21.00 ne dalje te fshatit Lure dhe eshte derguar ne dhomat e paraburgimit te Drejtorise se Policise se Qarkut te Dibres. Burime policore bejne te ditur se 32-vjecari ka pranuar krimin menjehere pas arrestimit. E vrava per nder Granitin, pasi me kishte hyre ne shtepi dhe me kishte dhunuar, duke prishur nderin-mesohet te kete deklaruar 32-vjecari Urim Buci. Nderkohe mesohet se policia vazhdon kerkimet per kapjen e dy velleserve te tjere, Selman dhe Ylli Bucit. Sipas uniformave blu, 32-vjecari eshte kapur pas ndihmes se dhene nga banoret e fshatit, te cilet kane orientuart policine ne lidhje me levizjet e 32-vjecarit. Familja Gjoci:E donim vajzen per nuse

Uniformat blu kane marre ne pyetje familjare te te dyja viktimave, te cilet kane shpjeguar dinamiken e ngjarjes dhe motivin. Familjare te 18-vjecarit Granit Gjoci kane treguar se ata ishin ne dijeni te lidhjes mes dy te rinjve dhe kishin vendosur te dergonin njerez per te kerkuar doren e vajzes. Ata thane se e njihnin Nazifen qe femije dhe do te deshironin ta kishin nusen e shtepise, por prisnin nje atmosfere me te pershtatshme per shkak te refuzimit te prere te vellezerve Buci. Sipas Familjareve te 18-vjecarit, te marre ne pyetje nga policia, *Graniti i kishte treguar te afermve te tij per dashurine qe kishte lindur mes dy te rinjeve dhe ata kishin vendosur te dilnin mbi zakonet kanunore*, te bindur se edhe Bucet fqinje do te benin te gjejtin veprim.

Si u kapen ne flagrance adoleshentet

Burime nga grupi hetimor saktesojne se nga te dhenat e para rezulton se krimi ishte i paramenduar dhe i parapergatitur. Selman, Urim dhe Ylli Buci, kishin organizuar me perpikmeri edhe planin operacional per kapjen ne flagrace te motres se tyre me fqinjin adoleshent. Ata i kishin thene te motres se do te shkonin ne mal per te prere dru, ndersa ajo duhej te kryente punet e shtepise dhe te bente gati ushqimin per vellezerit. Me te pare qe vellezerit ishin larguar nga banesa e tyre nepermjet nje shtegu me debore, Nazife Buci mesohet se ka thirrur shokun e saj, 18-vjecarin Granit Gjoci. Adoleshenti ka vrare friken per hir te dashurise me Nazifen dhe ka mberritur menjehere ne banesen e te dashures se tij. Dy te rinjte mesohet se nuk ishin takuar prej nje muaji, nga frika e tre vellezerve te serte. Dy te rinjte mesohet se kane hyre ne dhomen e gjymit duke kryer edhe marredhenie intime. Ndekaq jane kthyer ne banese tre vellezerit Buci. Selmani, Urimi dhe Ylli dhe kane rrethuar me pare banesen duke hyre me pas brenda dhe qelluar me bresheri automatike mbi dy te rinjte qe ndodheshin ne dhomen e gjumit.

Kerkimet ne tre komisariate

Forca te shumta te policise kane mberritur ne fshatin Lure Qender, duke mundur te ndalojne njerin prej tre vellezerve, te cilet dyshohet se jane autore te vrasjes qe ka tronditur banoret e rrethit te Dibres. Jane ngritur postblloqe ne te gjitha akset rrugore, por ende nuk eshte bere i mundur ndalimi i dy te tjereve. Dihet vetem se ata jane larguar nga vendngjarja me nje automjet, thote zedhenesi i drejtorise se policise se qarkut Aldo Puca. Uniformat blu te Dibres jane lidhur me tre komisariatet fqinje, ate te Mirdites, Burrelit dhe Kukesit te cilet kane ngritur postoblloqe ne rruget nacionale. Burime policore thane mbreme se gjate nates pritet te filloje krehja e zones, e cila konsiderohet teper e veshtire per shkak te debores qe ka arritur ne lartesine e 1,5 metrave. Gjithashtu policia ka kerkuar perforcime nga komisariatet fqinje, pasi me efektivet qe ka ne dispozicion ka veshtiresi ne kontrollin e gjithe shtigjeve malore.

Kerkuam fejesen, fqinjet refuzuan

Ngjarja mesohet se ka zanafillen disa muaj me pare me pare, qe kur Granit Gjoci eshte kthyer nga Greqia ku punonte si punetor sezonal. Lidhja e dy te rinjve ka rene ne sy te vellezerve Buci te cilet e kane paralajmeruar disa here Gjocin. Familjare te vellezerve Buci kane treguar se ata i kane cuar Gjoceve mesazhin se lidhja midis dy te rinjve do te kurorezohej me fejese ose djali te largohej prej motres se tyre. Burime prane familjeve saktesojne se per presionet e vellezerve Gjoci ka patur dijeni edhe policia vendore, por nuk e ka marre ceshtjen seriozisht. Banore te fshatit i kane treguar policise se Nazife Buci i ka kerkuar te fejohet dhe Gjoci e ka pranuar ate. Me pas ceshtja ka ndryshuar permasat duke kaluar ne ato familjare. Ferit Buci i ati i Nazifes i ka kerkuar qe ta merrte vajzen perndryshe turpi nuk gelltitet kaq lehte ne Malesi, por Xheladin Gjoci nuk ka pranuar duke e detyruar dhe djalin te mos benin miqesi me Bucet. Familjare te Buceve kane treguar se reagimi i familjes se emigrantit ka bere te lindin dyshime per qellime jo serioze nga ana e djalit.

Gjoci ishte paralajmeruar

Nje nder familjaret e vellezerve te akuzuar, K.Buci, tregon per Koha Jone se krimi I djeshem ishte I paralajmeruar. Prej disa kohesh ne kemi marre vesh kete lidhje te dy te rinjve por nuk mendonim se ngjarjet do te mernin keto permasa. Granit Gjoci edhe pse ishte paralajmeruar ta linte te qete vajzen nuk eshte stepur, por vellezerit duke qene gjithmone dyshues e kishin ruajtur. K. Buci ka treguar se dhe pikerisht dje Gjoci kishte shfrytezuar vetmine vajzes ne shtepine e saj. Ka qene nje moment i veshtire per ta, nje rast i tille nuk falet kollaj ne Malesi ku neser te gjithe do te benin me gisht. Keshtu kane menduar se mund te vendosin nderin ne vend ka perfunduar i afermi i familjes Buci.

Nafizja u nxitua te lidhej me emigrantin

Nje bashkemoshatare e Nafijes me iniciale A.V ka treguar ne linje telefonike per Koha Jone se shoqja e saj ishte nxituar ne lidhjen me emigrantin. *Une i kam njohur shume mire djemte e Ferit Bucit, gjithashtu dhe Nazifen e cila ra viktime e nje dashurie me nje njeri te qe ishte kthyer rishtas nga emigrimi dhe nuk e njihte mire. Vellezerit Buci punonin dhe shikonin hallet e tyre duke mos u ndjere ne fshat as per mire as per keq e te tille i njeh i gjithe fshati por turpi i ka detyruar te marrin kete vendim ekstrem. Kjo eshte ngjarje e turpshme per gjithe zonen e jo me per familjen*- thote 18-vjecarja, duke mos ditur te komentoje me tej ngjarjen.

Koha Jone

----------


## xfiles

ça dreq nderi, i rrofte nderi tani se vrane motren.

----------


## offspring

e ku je o enver hoxha se ca spo na digjojn veshet.forca kanuni i lek dukagjinit se ne 2999 do behemi njerez ne

----------


## Korcar-L1

une, mendoja se vetem Hyj-njeriu ishte pro kanunit dhe nuk i vija rendesi, por kur shikoj se cfare mentaliteti paskan akoma adhuruesit/te nenshtruarit e kanunit, them se zor mund te behet ky vend. A kane dembshuri keta  njerez?

----------


## derjansi

avash se na preket mu ne zemer

jan ca rregulla qe nuk duhen shkel, e ato qe i shkelin duhet me i dit pasojat

----------


## Korcar-L1

> avash se na preket mu ne zemer
> 
> jan ca rregulla qe nuk duhen shkel, e ato qe i shkelin duhet me i dit pasojat


e cilat qenkan keto rregulla?? Mos bjer ne dashuri!!  Vrit motren se u dashurua?!

na e shpifet fare!!!

----------


## derjansi

> e cilat qenkan keto rregulla?? Mos bjer ne dashuri!!  Vrit motren se u dashurua?!
> 
> na e shpifet fare!!!


po pra tu u pallu ne shpi ne mes te dites 

ju na e shpifet me ket liberalizmin tuj, doni me ne kthy ne njerez pa nder, doni me ne zhvesh nga cdo vyrtyt i vertete i shqiptarit.

e dini ju se pse nuk lejohen absolutisht martesa mrena fshatit?

----------


## xfiles

jo derjanso nuk e dime, po me mire mos na e thuaj, se mjaft kemi degjuar absurditete per sot.

----------


## derjansi

> jo derjanso nuk e dime, po me mire mos na e thuaj, se mjaft kemi degjuar absurditete per sot.


athere pse hidheni perpjete kot kur sdini sen

----------


## xfiles

> athere pse hidheni perpjete kot kur sdini sen


ne nuk dim ni sen per ligjet e kanunit, po dime qe motra nuk vritet, te pakten nga anet tona.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> po pra tu u pallu ne shpi ne mes te dites


Po ne mes te nates , nuk ka gje?
Apo duhet te vinin ne ndonje bunker? 

Vyrtyt i shqiptarit eshte te vrase motren se ishte e dashuruar??
keto jane turpe dhe jo vyrtyte te shqiptarit!!

----------


## offspring

> avash se na preket mu ne zemer
> 
> jan ca rregulla qe nuk duhen shkel, e ato qe i shkelin duhet me i dit pasojat


o shoku ka ndryshu koha dhe sipas venit behet ene kuvendi.ti per vete do me pallu kurse te tjeret jo kshu thu ti.kanuni esht ber qe ne kohen e qepes dhe duhet me u ndryshu pak se jami ne kohen e kompjuterit.ashtu sic ndrrohen ligjet ashtu ene kanuni se per ndrushe ngelem ne shekullin xix.perpiqu te arsyetosh pak

----------


## derjansi

> *o shoku ka ndryshu koha dhe sipas venit behet ene kuvendi.*ti per vete do me pallu kurse te tjeret jo kshu thu ti.kanuni esht ber qe ne kohen e qepes dhe duhet me u ndryshu pak se jami ne kohen e kompjuterit.ashtu sic ndrrohen ligjet ashtu ene kanuni se per ndrushe ngelem ne shekullin xix.perpiqu te arsyetosh pak



e vendi asht LURA

pra kuveni duhet ba simas rregullave te lures.

----------


## offspring

> e vendi asht LURA
> 
> pra kuveni duhet ba simas rregullave te lures.


pranaj jan aq te zhvilluar ata ne lur se jatojn sipas vitit 1387

----------


## derjansi

> ne nuk dim ni sen per ligjet e kanunit, po dime qe motra nuk vritet, te pakten nga anet tona.


ky diskutim asht i kote lol

ju keni menimin tuj un timin, vim prej botesh krejt te ndryshme lol ene pse jemi vec 28000 kilometra katror

----------


## proscriptor

o barbunje te ka bo i pytje derjansi me lart. e di pse nalohet martesa "mrena fshatit" me kanu a jo - mos flisni kot me kot

----------

